# car shipping



## suben (Nov 15, 2010)

Want to bring our car fiat punto 2005 over in oct ,any advice from somebody who has shipped a car recently who be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## AshleyC (Jun 7, 2011)

Bump for this thread!

anyone have any experience with shipping a car from the UK would like to know rough cost and some legit company's that can help!

thanks


----------

